# flexible fares?



## Stephen W (Jul 2, 2016)

Do train fares - NYC to Baltimore for example - change like the budget airlines do the closer you get to departure date

S


----------



## pennyk (Jul 2, 2016)

fares do change and may increase the closer to departure date (depending on demand)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 2, 2016)

Stephen W said:


> Do train fares - NYC to Baltimore for example - change like the budget airlines do the closer you get to departure date
> 
> S


Depends on supply and demand. Prices could go up or down the closer you get to departure date.

Are you aware that there's a 25% discount on the NEC if you book 14+ days in advance? I believe these discounts are limited (# of seats they'll sell at the discounted price)


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 4, 2016)

Unlike airlines, it is possible that today's train may have a lower fare than next week's train. Also, the 4 pm train and 3 pm train may not have the same fares. It all depends on supply & demand for that specific train.


----------



## jis (Jul 5, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> Unlike airlines, it is possible that today's train may have a lower fare than next week's train. Also, the 4 pm train and 3 pm train may not have the same fares. It all depends on supply & demand for that specific train.


Whatever makes you think that is unlike airlines?


----------



## unitedstatesfan (Aug 10, 2016)

As a foreigner, I have found the www.amtrak.com website extremely easy to use.

For my long distance journey on the CS plus two business class fares on Amtrak Cascades, I saved about 35 per cent by booking three months in advance. From what everyone tells me, business class is often worth the additional fare.

There are also additional discounts available that are promoted on the Amtrak website for various classes of passengers (students, seniors and so on).


----------

